# Saw this on instagram.



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/15)

Will post the full article when I'm at my PC again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (12/3/15)

Think @Alex did post this one. The vapour from ecigs are no more dangerous than the air we breathe indoors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/3/15)

Andre said:


> Think @Alex did post this one. The vapour from ecigs are no more dangerous than the air we breathe indoors.



Only difference in this here is the "Blu ecig-a-like" plug........


----------



## Alex (12/3/15)

Andre said:


> Think @Alex did post this one. The vapour from ecigs are no more dangerous than the air we breathe indoors.



I don't think I did, because the study was funded by BT. And although the findings are very likely true, no one outside of vaping circles will believe a word.

http://reason.com/blog/2015/03/04/study-confirms-that-e-cigarettes-generat

study: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0273230014002505

*Conflicts of interest*
The company for which the study authors work and the companies that manufacture the e-cigarettes tested for this study are owned by the same parent company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

